
Why did 80x25 become the text monitor standard? - tosh
https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/5629/why-did-80x25-become-the-text-monitor-standard
======
acqq
Raffzahn has it:

> The 80 character came from IBM's extended punch card design of ~1930.

